# Blisters on candle surface



## rkwday (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, I periodically have a problem with what I would call blisters on the surface of some of my candles. It has happened with my Mann Lake molds, and with metal votive cups. It seems to be where the candle sticks, and it leaves an indentation in the wax that makes the candle un-sellable. I spray my molds well with either silicone spray or the mold release spray that Mann Lake sells. Any thoughts on how to prevent this?

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------

